# Where is the latest...



## SuperDave (Mar 8, 2008)

...Words of wisdom from Lou[?][?][?][?][?][?]


----------



## loglugger (Mar 8, 2008)

shhhh he is still asleep.
Bob


----------



## Ligget (Mar 9, 2008)

WAKE UP LOU! We need to learn..


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 9, 2008)

He may not be home yet


----------



## roddesigner (Mar 9, 2008)

Try  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34579
John


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 9, 2008)

"You can tune a nib but can't tuna fish"...... OH Pleeeaasssee![][][]


----------

